# Hashis symptoms or menopause??



## Mazan (Jan 22, 2016)

I just posted this as a follow-up to my post from nov 2016. I thought it would save writing all my history again, but thinking again its best to post as a new topic. So very briefly I was first diagnosed with hashimotos in 2002, I had many symptoms including palpitations dizzy spells, aches and pains, brain fog, fatigue (but not the typical ones - no weight gain or constipation...). Once I reached a dose of 125mcg levothyroxine I was much better and stayed on this until sept 2016 when I had a head injury which caused my thyroid levels to go all wrong, I haven't really arrived at a stable does since then. This is the latest...

Having been reduced to 100, then to 88mcg it was put up again to 100 early last year and for quite a while I felt Ok apart from headaches. But in August/Sept last year I got sudden scary episodes - heart beating fast, pains, hot flush, dizzy, feel faint, shaky, nausea, diarrhoea - like anxiety attacks I am told, but I was just relaxing when they happened and not concerned about anything (until the symptoms started). Thyroid levels were all OK as were parathyroid, calcium etc. Also had gyno check-up then but nothing found. Doctor prescribes anti anxiety meds which I didn't take. Then felt better for awhile until late Nov/Dec when it happened again. This time my TSH had gone down to 0.9 and the Doctor thought I might be getting too much levothyroxine. So I have been taking 100 5 days a week and 75 on weekends. For quite a while I felt very tired and weak, lacking in energy but was starting to feel a bit better again when just over a week ago it happened again, out of the blue, in bed just as I was going to go to sleep. I was a bit overdue for my next appointment so went for the tests. These were the thyroid results:

TSH 3.10 (0.27-4.20)

FT3 2.23 (2.00-4.40)

FT4 1.33 (0.93-1.70)

Anti TPO 86.94 (0-35)

The anti TPO was also about the same in the last tests I had in December, but before that it was never high except when I was first diagnosed (then it was abut 40). Dr. says this is normal for people with hashis and not much to worry about, but to me its strange that its suddenly increased. Anyway, he thinks the problems might have more to do with other hormones so sends for more tests. Cortisol, glucose, electrolytes all normal. Progesterone and oestrogen both low (Progesterone 0.05 (0.1-0.8), oestrogen 5 (below 5 - 54.7). Anti TG was 233.9 (0-115).

OK so I will be 60 later this year and my last period was nearly 4 years ago, thought I had got over menopause without too many issues, though I have had hot flushes, headaches and vaginal dryness recently. He has put me on livial (Tobolone) just for a short time, I am not too sure about this at all, scared about taking HRT, but have taken it for a week now. First 3 days felt great lots of energy and head felt really clear - but it didn't last, I have not slept well at all, waking up with stabbing pains all over (pains reminiscent of those I had before I was diagnosed with hashis), one night had quite severe hot flushes for a long time. So I am really not sure if I should be taking this stuff, and if it does improve things will I just go back to feeling bad when I stop taking it? He said just 3 months then to take some plant-based remedies - but don't those contain soya? Are they not bad for thyroid issues?

Also I did have a thyroid scan last September, it showed damage due to hashis (it said diffuse goitre on the report) but no nodules. And as my TSH had gone up from 0.9 to 3.1 I am taking 100mcg every day again now.....

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Hopeful (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi.

I vote for Hashimoto's, based on your labs. You are quite hypo, according to your labs. Your FT3 is getting down there towards the non-existent level. Being under medicated can cause all the hypo symptoms you mentioned, including atrial fibulation (irregular heart beat, and palpations can be a symptoms). Being under medicated can also cause TPO to increase. You also have the other Hashimoto's antibody that some people have, anti TG, and it is high. The doctor who said antibodies don't matter is incorrect. Rising thyroid antibodies always means that something is causing that increased attack. You just have to figure out what, and address that. If under medicated and then antibodies increase, TSH goes up and thyroid hormones go down, then it's a pretty good indication of what the cause is of those symptoms. The higher the number, the greater the attack on your thyroid. I'm not sure if you have two antibodies if that means you have double the attack or not. I only have one, TPO.

Your female hormones are very low. That effects your thyroid function, too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is quite low and that can cause your symptoms. Has your doctor talked to you about trying Cytomel?


----------

